# Neuer 23/24 Zoll IPS Gaming Monitor



## Wasabe (27. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich muss mir leider in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Monitor anschaffen, da mein jetziger so langsam den geist aufgibt. Welchen der folgenden Monitore würdet ihr mir empfehlen. An dem Monitor wird nur Gezockt und im Web Gesurfed.

Gezockt werden Games wie Battlefield 4, Diablo 3, StarCraft 2, Dota usw.

Der Monitor würde an einer Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 hängen.

Mein Budget liegt bei maximal 260 €.

Dell UltraSharp U2414H: Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG IPS235P: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG IPS237L: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Rein Optisch würden mir der Dell UltraSharp U2414H und der LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L gefallen.

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten. 

Gruß Wasabe


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neuer 24 Zoll IPS Gaming Monitor*

Ja wenn würde ich auch den Dell U2414H kaufen.

wenn mein ASUS VN27QLB Versuch fehlschlägt dann kommt er mir auch ins Haus  scheint FÜR mich mit einer der Besten IPS Panels zu sein mit wenig "Glow" von der seite laut test.

Was hast Du denn AKtuell für einen?


----------



## Wasabe (27. Januar 2014)

Also im moment hab ich noch diesen hier:

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron W2442PA-SF

Die Farben sind obwohl es sich um ein TN Panel handelt und der Monitor aus dem Jahre 2009 ist eigentlich gut. Aber das alter hat seine spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2014)

Ja ich will Definitiv auch vom TN Panel weg, die Farben sind meiner meinung nach  nicht mehr Zeitgemäß  meiner ist übrigens von  Jahr 2010

Der Dell soll auch eine recht gute Werkskalibrierung bekommen haben


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. Januar 2014)

Kann den hier sehr empfehlen Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wasabe (27. Januar 2014)

Den EIZO konnte ich schon live testen bei einem freund. Der sagt mir leider nicht zu. Trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## Wasabe (31. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update...

Der Monitor kam gestern und ich habe richtig Pech gehabt. Der Monitor hat einen massiven Gelbstich und extreme Lichthöfe. Habe jetzt zum vergleich einen zweiten Bestellt der morgen ankommen soll. Bin gespannt ob dieser auch so ein extremes Montagsgerät ist. Werde Bilder posten sobald der zweite da ist und ich einen vergleich habe.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den Ultrasharp 24 und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Überlege aber trotzdem einen 2ten zu besorgen und den hier hochkant zu verwenden


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2014)

Welchen hast du überhaupt genommen?


----------



## Wasabe (31. Januar 2014)

Dell UltraSharp U2414H


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2014)

Hmm shit  das wäre meine letzte 24 Zoll Hoffnung.....ich hoffe das Du nur nen Montagsmodell erwischst hast und das Dein neuer Deutlichst besser aussehen wird.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2014)

Das schlimme finde ich ja, das man so gut wie keinem Test mehr vertrauen kann.
Die testen da nen extra sample vom Hersteller und die Teile aus der Serienfertigung sind dann teilweise Schrott.


----------



## Wasabe (1. Februar 2014)

So der 2te U2414H kam heute an...leider ist dieses teil noch viel schlimmer. Werde beide jetzt zurück schicken. Jetzt steh ich vor der wahl :/ viele IPS Monitore scheinen ein Problem mit Lichthöfen zu haben :/ mein Budget liegt noch immer bei 250€! Freue mich auf Monitor empfehlungen.  MUSS: Höhenverstellbar Matter Rahmen 1920x1080 24 zoll  Rest ist eigentlich egal. Ob jetzt TN oder IPS ist mir jetzt auch egal. Ich brauche einfach einen guten monitor für mein Budget. Danke


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GL2450HT-...qid=1391277975&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+XL2450HT?
Der ist aber glaube net matt.....wieso muss es umbedingt matt sein?
Ansonsten ist alles bei was de willst ist halt TN..
Die glänzenden Rahmen sind net mehr so schlimm wie früher spiegeln kaum noch..


----------



## DMC-Lover (2. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte mir den Dell U2414H bzw. P2414H. Die sollen ja laut Test so toll sein. Aber dass gleich zwei des U2414H so schlecht abschneiden ist ja schlicht unannehmbar.
Der P2414H soll ja das gleiche Display haben. Wollte auch unbedingt einen matten Monitor kaufen, also Bildschirm sowie Gehäuse. Jetzt ist die Auswahl ja wieder stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## Patapon (4. Februar 2014)

Also ich benutze diesen hier http://www.amazon.de/LG-IPS235P-BN-Widescreen-TFT-Monitor-Reaktionszeit/dp/B006QD7Y0E/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top bin absolut zufrieden damit (Gamen und Office und surfen).

Allerdings muss ich zugeben habe noch nie lichtöfen gesehen, weil ich kein schwarzbild erzeugt habe, wie macht ihr das?
Könnte heute abend mal nen Bild reinstellen wenn, mir einer sagt wie ihr dieses Schwarzbild für Lichöfen erzeugt.


----------



## Wasabe (4. Februar 2014)

Hier kannst du es Testen.

LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds


----------



## Patapon (4. Februar 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Also ich benutze diesen hier http://www.amazon.de/LG-IPS235P-BN-...nszeit/dp/B006QD7Y0E/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top bin absolut zufrieden damit (Gamen und Office und surfen).
> 
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben habe noch nie lichtöfen gesehen, weil ich kein schwarzbild erzeugt habe, wie macht ihr das?
> Könnte heute abend mal nen Bild reinstellen wenn, mir einer sagt wie ihr dieses Schwarzbild für Lichöfen erzeugt.


 

Wie angekündigt hier die Bilder von meinem Monitor, keine Lichtöfen im totalen dunkel und mit etwas licht im Hintergrund aufgenommen.
Ich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden, vor allem wegen der Farbdarstellung, schärfe, Blickwinkel und dem stabilen Standfuß und Höhenverstellbarkeit und Monitor lässt sich Hochkant stellen, bei gaming sehe ich auch kein glowing/glitzern und keine Schlieren RTC/overdrive auf mittel gestellt (Augenabstand 60- 80 cm zum monitor).

Bei Prad gibt es auch einen ausführlichen test http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-lg-ips235p.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2014)

Und das alles für 160 Eus ist schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## Knallfix (6. Februar 2014)

DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir den Dell U2414H bzw. P2414H. Die sollen ja laut Test so toll sein. Aber dass gleich zwei des U2414H so schlecht abschneiden ist ja schlicht unannehmbar.
> Der P2414H soll ja das gleiche Display haben. Wollte auch unbedingt einen matten Monitor kaufen, also Bildschirm sowie Gehäuse. Jetzt ist die Auswahl ja wieder stark eingeschränkt.


 
Ich habe den P2414 seit knapp 2 Wochen.
Den IPS GLow hat jeder. Bei mir auf Links oben minimal und links unten etwas stärker.
Aber im Betrieb merkt man davon imo gar nichts. Ich persönlich bemerke es nur wenn ich den Rechner einschalte.
Und Bildqualtität mit den Settings von
Dell P2414H Review - PC Monitors
ist Top.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2014)

Das IPS Glitzern ist entweder auf dem ganzen Monitor oder garnicht.
Habe das Gefühl das hier viele Lichthöfe mit IPS Glitzern verwechseln.

Das Glitzern nimmet nicht jeder Mensch gleich wahr und es ist auch nicht bei jedem IPS Monitor gleich.
Ich persönlich habe das Glitzern hauptsächlich bei weissem Hintergrund bemerkt, ist halt als wenn tausende kleine Diamanten glitzern würden.

Lichthöfe hingegen kommen von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung und der Qualität des Panels.

Als Test einfach mal folgende Seite aufmachen Klick.
Bei weissem Hintergrund testen ob man das Glitzern sehen kann oder nicht.
Und so sehen Lichthöfe aus Klick


----------

